# Variety scape rack



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.tfhmagazine.com/blogs/2009/12/30/preparing-the-fishroom/


I like the rack he used in this article. Very usable and makes good use of space.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Post pictures when you start setting things up ^^
Here are some cool shrimp rack threads:
http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php/6068-My-new-shrimp-rack
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...lant-enthusiasts/36425-matts-shrimp-rack.html
http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php/3677-My-racks-and-shrimps


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

All nice racks! (thats what she said...) But I think im going to build the actual rack myself out of wood. If I had a basement then I would def get a rack similar to the ones in those threads, but like I said, its going in the living room and I want to be able to clean the top tank w/o a step stool or anything. 
But any experts here want to persuade me either way into a particular sized tank? 24 or 30 incher? parts and aquariums would be cheaper with 24s and I could fit more #s of tanks. But 30s are bigger and I bet you could guess my philosophy on tank size from my first tank... plus with 30s Id still fit 6 lol, whats more important 6 bigger tanks or 8 smaller?


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I guess the length might determine on how plan on lighting them and if they are going to be planted. 24" tank, 24" bulb, full coverage. 30" tank, 24" bulb, not full coverage or 36" bulb, too long.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 19, 2010)

For shrimp, I'd go with the 24" tanks. A 20H can easily support a population of a couple hundred shrimp, and if you decide you want a few more species down the road, then there's more space for variety. I'm a big fan of variety.

Also the 8' length would allow you to light each shelf with an 8' shop light. You can get T5NO shop lights at home depot pretty darn cheap, which would help you in the price point department.

I'm setting up an invert rack right now that will hold 18x 10g tanks, which IMO are great for housing a reasonably-sized colony of shrimp. And for breeding any number of other aquatic critters, if I happen feel like it. Not to mention you can get them dirt cheap at tag sales and auctions...

Whatever size you pick, you can get them cheap right now at petco thanks to their $1/gallon sale. Normally I hate petco, but when I have to get my hands on 18 tanks, well, it's pretty darn convenient.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

personally thought the 20 longs were always best. you can put 2 20 longs side by side and a shop light or t5no over it and it will be fine. 

my 1st racks i went with super simple and got the wire racks from lowes/home depot and they held 20 longs fine. they have black and sliver so it didnt look too bad at all.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

I think im leaning twords some 24x12x20s (25g) as long as I can find them when Im ready. But Ive had 2 people come look at my big setup so far and the one that just left sounded really interested. Im going to have to plan on how im going to tear this tank down and store my fish and plants while I get new tanks! Maby Ill just get one tank and stuff it full while I build everything... or maby a big rubbermaid containter? i dunno, but If this thing sells soon then Ill have space to start my project soon!


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

I got a rack from Lowes in December that's about 8 feet long, 24" deep and 72" high that is rated to something like 7200 lbs for about $150. I think the manufacturer is Edsal or something like that. The thing I really like about it is that the shelves they include are just heavy duty steel grates instead of the crappy MDF included in a lot of other units.

For tank size, my favorite are the 15 gallon breeders, since they're 24"l, not very tall and seem to be of a much higher quality than 10g and 20g tanks. They're kind of expensive though. You have the right idea of selecting 24" long tanks since you can turn them perpendicular to the rack's frame so the weight is supported evenly and you make the most out of limited shelf space.

For filtration, definitely go all air powered. I prefer ugfs over sponge filters, but I'm in the minority on that. I got an awesome deal on this Tetra pond air pump on Ebay in the spring. It's totally silent and is rated to 300+ gallons. I paid $45 with shipping.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

You will be able to fit more tanks on a rack having them back to front then sideways. If you want to have 1 species a tank I would have 7 10 gallons front to back (so you would see the side of the fish tank standing in front of the rack). If you wanted 2 species a tank I would do 20 gallons front to back and make sure they don't interbreed so you don't have to worry about dividers. 

Also, if you plan a rack for them to fit front to back you will have more options later if you decide you want more then 2 tanks (saying you start small). It is also alot more stable having a 22" or 30" rack width then having a 10" or 12" rack width from swaying.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

all good info! I never like the idea of putting the tanks sideways, but it does just make so much more sense for shrimp breeding... Ill have to look into it more, see if I can find pics that I like of tanks that way.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

metallicanick78 said:


> all good info! I never like the idea of putting the tanks sideways, but it does just make so much more sense for shrimp breeding... Ill have to look into it more, see if I can find pics that I like of tanks that way.


Here is a rack I built: (this only cost 40~ dollars for wood btw)









It's 73"x14~"x48" 

If I could do it again I would have made it a few inches wider so I could have filled the top row with 10 gallons sideways, I would have been able to fit 6 10 gallons, now I can either fit 3 10 gallons or 2 20gallons long lengthwise.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

That looks almost identical to what I was thinking of making... just more like 90"L or so. Two levels so I could hopefully clean the top tank without a stool and just a little storage to house air pumps and random supplies.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

metallicanick78 said:


> That looks almost identical to what I was thinking of making... just more like 90"L or so. Two levels so I could hopefully clean the top tank without a stool and just a little storage to house air pumps and random supplies.


Yeah, mine is 48" tall so it wouldn't be too tall for random work. I also made the 2nd level roughly 14" off the ground so I would have room for lighting/taller tanks if needed. 

Just a recommendation. Mine is 6' long, if you are trying to do it "cheap" build for your rack, I would recommend 8 feet long give or take a few inch's. My reasoning is, it's alot easier to find a 4' or 8' (Home Depot actually has 8' t5HO setup with 4 bulbs for 60$) then it is to figure something out for a 6' setup. Not saying you are planning on using shop lights, but if that is the way you were intending going just plan ahead.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

I hear that loud and clear lol... my 220 im selling is 6ft and lighting is a pain. to make matters worse i went with a 6ft 4 bulb t5ho fixture that uses 5ft t5 bulbs... those are a pain to find fyi. the more normal sizes I can utilize the better. thanks for the heads up at HD for t5hos ill check it out, but i was looking at either a clip-on with a low watt cfl or a florescent desk lamp kinda thing. im going to do mostly mosses and maby a random crypt or anubis so i wont need much.


----------



## spyke (Oct 14, 2010)

ummm...i like shop lights as mentioned in the earlier mike hellwig article...i just them on my shrimp/fish rack. but mine is only 4ft, so they fit just right. i dunno about the 72 inches, you could stagger them i guess.


----------



## spyke (Oct 14, 2010)

oh, but on a 90' rack you could fit 2 per row perfectly. (duh) and if you have them close enough to the tanks you can grow even moderate/high light plants.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Well I haven't got a call back on my 220 setup, but I finally crunched the numbers and decided the tanks I want. My biggest decision was the length and I came up with 106". little bigger than I had planed, but it will hold the tanks I like and will be structurally solid. Best way for me to plan it out was in paint, so this is what I came up with so far. 29s on bottom, 25s up top. This pic is somewhat to scale so with any luck, the proportions should look similar irl.








29s on the bottom left room for braces in-between the tanks and I still get my 25s on top.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I would have the legs going from top to bottom instead of different for base/inbetween first and second shelf.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Humm, I had thought about it for a while, but now, looking at your pic again, I like how you have the fascia pieces cut, but they are laminated to the whole pieces behind them. My paint pic ment to have the base supports at least under the uprights and I missplaced them, but I think Ill take your advice on this one. was thinking of using 4x4, but your way, its easier with 2x4s.

Now im getting antsy to sell this thing! I want to get started! anyone in CT looking for a 220+55gal sump setup 2 months old! lol


----------



## DKShrimporium (Nov 23, 2004)

Think about bracing for tip hazard or broadening the base front to back. Your weight distribution is cantilevered front and back on the upper row relative to the lower row, and your proportions of base are narrow front to back relative to length of the rack and the height of the largest mass. Furthermore, your total weight distribution is top heavy. The lower your top tier of tanks are, the more stable this configuration will be, but the same physics apply to a lesser degree.

Don't underestimate what a bump into a rack, causing the upper tanks to "wave" front to back could do if the weight were to shift and you have a tip-y type center of gravity due to this type of weight distribution.

DK


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

My 220 now is 24" wide and the top stands 59" from the ground, I figured that it is much heavier than this setup and the weight is skewed even more to the top. Although this rack will stand 7-13" higher... I could keep making the bottom shelf wider, but I already will have 12" of empty space front to back on it. Only other options would be to add some sort of feet, like a 2x4 on each side of the bottom running front to back that over hangs a few inches. 

Other than that I would have to get shorter tanks for the top (which id rather not) or loose some working space above the bottom row (which is an option). What do you guys think is a non-regretable working hight over the bottom tanks?


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

was thinking of upgrading to rimless tanks... anyone attest to the difference between Green Leaf aquarium, Mr. Aqua aquarium, ADA aquarium or Do!aqua ? as far as glass clarity? All say high quality glass, but Do!aqua says its a greener tinted (less quality) glass than ADA, which is probably the best quality glass and most expensive.

Is ADA tank worth the extra $$$ or should I just grab some Mr. Aqua and live with some imperfections and greener glass?


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

Mr aqua has clear glass now. So might be better and less expensive.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

mr. aqua has low-iron glass like ADA now, and not as expensive for sure.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

is that standard? i dont see an option on say, marinedepot. ill check some other sites they sell at too.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok, so time for a small update. Im waiting on a deposit on my aquarium in the mail, once it gets here then it will be official. But it looks like I will be tearing down the 220 to make room for my shrimp rack! 
Also I now officially have my heart set on rimless tanks. Im think 24x12x14's and Ill probably start with 4. Although I will want to add either 2 more or one 48" later down the road. Also, since I changed the sizes I was looking at, I decided to go with a pre made shelf. I found a 48x18x72 with up to 5 adjustable shelves. 4000lbs weight limit and for a good price. I found many with the same width and hight, but most are 24 deep, I figure less empty space the better, and as far as stability... If im not satisfied, then I will make a bracket to secure it to a stud or 2 on the wall. (48" width happens to fit nicely into a space in my livingroom, where the old design would have taken up most of the wall...)


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

What size tank do you guys consider too big to be kept spotless with just a sponge filter? Im trying to decide on either sponge filter driven by air pump or canister filter with sponge uptake...

my problem is I have to choose either rimless tanks and air pump or reg tanks and canisters... if I go with regular tanks I would do 4x 40long 48x13x16. if I go rimless, id do smaller 24"w tanks and air pump sponges...

I dont plan oh keeping more than 3-4 different kinds of shrimp so I guess I only really need the 4x 40Longs. I just want to keep lots of the few types, like a couple hundred each. 

last option would be, sponge filters on the 40s, would be so cheap that I could get sick shrimp right away, but can a sponge or 2 keep a 40long crystal clear???


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

I dont think there really is a size. Once the tanks get established they tend to settle down. You could do any of the tanks with just sponge filters. Even on larger tanks you could just use two sponge filters. Most of the shrimp tanks that I have have both a sponge filter and either a HOB powerfilter or hang on canister filter. All of my tanks are 10 gallons. I am setting up a rack with smaller tanks that will all be connected to one central filtration unit. It should be cool and allow me to do water changes very easy.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Comming from my last tank with a big sump, that was my first thought. Connect them all together and use one big filter. But Im not sure on what kinds of shrimp I will be keeping so I dont want to commit to just one set of water parameters...

So your vote is for appropriately sized sponges on the big tanks? It does sound better every time I think about it... I just like the canisters because I could use an inline heater and keep the tank really uncluttered. But 100for canister and 50 for heater and 7 for inlet sponge (157 per tank) gets blown out of the water (hehe) by 7 for sponge and 10 for pump and 20 for heater (37 per tank).


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

anyone have advice on temp controllers? If im running 4 or more tanks with a heater in each tank, do I need to get a different temp controller for each tank? or is there one out there designed to handle multiple tanks? 
Ive seen a few that handle multiple heaters in one tank, but that doesn't help.
Also, I've seen a few reviews now of the hydor ETH inline heater setting dial being to coarse, ie; set it to 78 and it stays on untill tank is 81-82... 

ps: its official, I got my deposit on the big tank today. So im officially putting together a buying list for my rack. (as of today im leaning twords 4x 40g breeders lol, just cant stop changing my mind!)


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank you for this thread. I am setting up shrimp breeders this weekend and did not even think about buying a rack! I am so glad I saw this as I was about to waste so much money by buying a few 48 inch wooden stands. I am going to go with rimless tanks as well for nicer inhabitants and regular 10 gallons for cheaper ones. My wallet just sighed with relief seeing the prices for these nice racks.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Im waiting for the $1 per gallon sale to come around again, so I can get some 40B for $40... Found some 2213's on sale. think im going to pick up 4, and also found hydor eth's for $42, Ive seen cheaper, but not by much, might pick up 4 of those as well....
I stoped by petco last night to get a visual on the 40B's and I think I have made a concrete decision lol. I like the size and Im going to commit! 
I love the idea of a rack too! I only have a tiny space that I have dedicated to my hobby, and I can fit much more tanks in this way! Glad someone else is getting something out of this thread too. Soon Ill start posting pics and an exact price list.


----------



## leo1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

metallicanick78 said:


> Im waiting for the $1 per gallon sale to come around again, so I can get some 40B for $40... Found some 2213's on sale. think im going to pick up 4, and also found hydor eth's for $42, Ive seen cheaper, but not by much, might pick up 4 of those as well....
> I stoped by petco last night to get a visual on the 40B's and I think I have made a concrete decision lol. I like the size and Im going to commit!
> I love the idea of a rack too! I only have a tiny space that I have dedicated to my hobby, and I can fit much more tanks in this way! Glad someone else is getting something out of this thread too. Soon Ill start posting pics and an exact price list.


Same here i've been waiting for that 1 dallor sale to. I also have to pick up 2 40 gallons. I think it coming in a couple more month in the fall. 
As for making the rack it won't cost no more than 100 bucks. That includes wood and screws. 2 by 6 by 8. Cost 7 dollars a piece. And 3" screws cost like 30 i think that was when i made my rack.


----------



## leo1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

By the way if you want to save money used an air pump to power sponge filters instead of having seprate external filters for each tank. Here is a link for my thread when i was making my shrimp room it might help you out. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/131119-making-shrimp-breeding-room.html


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

I was debating between just sponges or sponge with canisters... But I like the idea of the external heater and I need a canister or a power head to use em. But I might end up doing a small sponge in each tank as well, I like the idea of plugging them into a backup battery strip. ive lost power a few times the last few months...


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

You can make DIY sponge filters for roughly 1-2 dollars a filter depending on what you use to make them.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Purchase order one:
Hydor 200w 1/2" $42.49 X 4 = $169.96 no shipping charge
Ehime 2213 classic pro kit $71.99 X 4 = $287.96 no shipping charge
Total so far ----------------------------$457.92

I still have to tear down my 220 and It wont be picked up for about a month, so im waiting for stuff to go on sale and picking it up slowly for now. Waiting for a sale on;
4x 40B tanks
ADA aquasoil
cheap low light setup, prob home depot shop lights
Timers
2x4s / 4x4s and plywood veneer, screws
temp controller (still debating)
4 outlet air pump
sponge filters (DIY if I can find stuff to make)
extra airline tubing
have to see what the intake outflow looks like on the 2213s to see what I need there and Im sure Ill have to add a few more things before all is said and done.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

Hit me up when you get to the point that you need sponge filters and I will get them for you at a really good price. Hydor also makes a digital temp controller that is good but a little pricy.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Zid, I will keep you in mind when Im ready for sponges for sure.

Next up, while im waiting mainly on a tank sale... What do you guys think for lights? I was considering some homedepot shop lights or making a canopy at least for the bottom two tanks, (im thinking 4x 40 breeders, 2 side by side about a foot off the ground and 2 side by side on top of those on a homemade wooden stand). But its almost the same price to pick up a single t8 strip from perfecto or something, and much easier. im only doing mosses and super low light plants so I dont need much. Anyone have an idea to save a buck over a single black strip light? Im looking at the perfect-a-strip 36" single bulb with bulb included for about $45... the more I save on light the sooner I can stock all these tanks lol!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

shop lights are cheap, 15 bucks and comes with bulbs


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Do you find yours at HD website? I have checked their site a few times and I hate the way its set up because I can't find anything im looking for... you got a quick link mo? All I can find is singles for like $35ish and doubles for like $45ish, and then I still have to do some DIYing to get some kind of reflection (paint at very least) and create some kind of overhang from the base of the second level going down to keep the lights from blinding anyone in front of the tank hehe.


----------



## Cancerkazoo (Aug 6, 2011)

Just picked up a 2 x 4' T8 shop light at Lowes last night for $14. Model #0313520


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

Petco had their $1/gallon sale a couple weeks ago here in Arizona.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Cancer - thanks Ill check that one out!

Oblong - Yeah I think I missed the last one around here by 3-4 weeks...


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

ok, Second purchase was 16 2x4s (8') I might be one short... at $2.64 each - $42.24
And a big ol box of screws, $15 which makes $57.24

Also will end up needing some 3/4" and 1/2" ply-wood, but that should do it for the stand. here is my final iteration of my shrimp rack!
















four 40 gal breeders, (will pick them up in 2-3 weeks) and my 10gal that has my painted fire reds in it atm... As far as lights go, I think I will just end up getting the odyssea 36" 2 bulb T5hos. I havent ordered them yet, but Im happy with my 72 odyssea t5ho and shipping is free, ($45 ea.) plus they come with external ballasts which will keep some heat away from the tank, and each bulb has its own switch (and plug) with no modification. 
So I just need to set some time aside to actually build the stand. STILL have my 220 to break down, probably will be gone in another 2 weeks...

Debating on active shrimp soil, or a RO unit... and leaning twords RO with inert substrate. 
Total so far $457.92 + $57.24 = $515.16


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

I'd go with the RO unit, mainly because you'd be getting more out of use from it over the substrate IMO.

Have you decided on what kind of filter you're going for?

Incase you haven't seen this yet, I'd check it out:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...u-thought-you-had-big-shrimp.html#post1479417


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Pinoy - Ya I saw that. Nice setup there. 
On page 2 my first purchase order was of 4 2213s and hydor eths. Im going to just put sponges on the intakes of them and also, when everything is set up and running I want to add a small sponge filter in each tank with a battery backup for just in case.
I think I agree with you on the RO unit, and that may be purchase order 3 (unless I find my tanks first!)


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

Are you going to have all the filters on the one side of the stand? If so I would re think that cause you will lose a little flow to the tanks that are further away. Even straight runs cause friction. Just a thought.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

yeah, it was either have a 1.5ft vertical run and a 3.5ft horizontal run for the farther tanks, or I would have to make the whole stand another 10" longer to split them up.
However, I did just finish (yet another) drawing that I think works better to fix that. I had planned to make the stand 24" wide, only need 18" for the tank, but 24" would be more sturdy. But If I just make it 3" wider (27") then I can put the canisters behind the tanks. Trouble was that they have to be below water level, and I cant put them all on the ground underneath because of the head pressure. (2213s have a max head of 4' 11" and they would be 5' 2"...) 








So I made the bottom legs a little higher to fit canisters for the bottom, then made it a little wider to fit canisters for the top, mounted just above the bottom shelf. I think this fits all the criteria pretty well!


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Beginnings of my stand...


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

filters and heaters...


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

> Im going to just put sponges on the intakes of them and also, when everything is set up and running I want to add a small sponge filter in each tank with a battery backup for just in case.


Just a wild idea, not sure how effective this would be: Instead of adding another sponge filter with the battery back up, why not make the sponge on an intake also serve as a sponge filter? 1 sponge with 2 purpose; this way, you can save up space in the tank.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Interesting idea, haven't seen it done and I don't know if it could be done. sponge on the intake of a canister or HoB needs to be sealed around the sponge to draw water in through the sponge rather than in through a crack or something. and a sponge on an air pump has to have an open tube that the water and air can escape from, also to create a suction through the sponge. 

Not sure how you could integrate the both of them, especially considering you woulden't want any air bubbles going into the canister... But I will be thinking about this for the rest of the day trying to come up with a way. Anyone else have some ideas or seen that done before?


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

metallicanick78 said:


> Interesting idea, haven't seen it done and I don't know if it could be done. sponge on the intake of a canister or HoB needs to be sealed around the sponge to draw water in through the sponge rather than in through a crack or something. and a sponge on an air pump has to have an open tube that the water and air can escape from, also to create a suction through the sponge.
> 
> Not sure how you could integrate the both of them, especially considering you woulden't want any air bubbles going into the canister... But I will be thinking about this for the rest of the day trying to come up with a way. Anyone else have some ideas or seen that done before?


Google "sponge prefilter". Filter-Max III is one purpose built for adding to a filter intake, but lots of people just use regular sponge filters.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

yeah, that was the original plan, to add a sponge to the filter. Pinoys idea was to combine that sponge (on the canister) and the second one I was planning to run off an air pump. So that there would only be one sponge in the tank instead of 2. 

The more I think about it though Pinoy, I don't think I mind a second sponge. these 40B have lots of horizontal space so it might be easy to "hide". also, I can have one on each end of the tank to spread out the filtration better. Im more concerned with seeing the green eheim tubes... Wish I had $ in the budget for some glass lillys...
*** and a date has been set for my buyer to pick up the 220g! yay.***


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

metallicanick78 said:


> yeah, that was the original plan, to add a sponge to the filter. Pinoys idea was to combine that sponge (on the canister) and the second one I was planning to run off an air pump. So that there would only be one sponge in the tank instead of 2.
> 
> The more I think about it though Pinoy, I don't think I mind a second sponge. these 40B have lots of horizontal space so it might be easy to "hide". also, I can have one on each end of the tank to spread out the filtration better. Im more concerned with seeing the green eheim tubes... Wish I had $ in the budget for some glass lillys...
> *** and a date has been set for my buyer to pick up the 220g! yay.***


Do an ebay search for "lily pipe" and enjoy your cheap $30 lily pipes. Only downside is it takes a while to get them.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Just got my tanks! yay!
Purchase order 3;
40B = $39.99 x 4 = $159.96
UPS backup = $72.00
+ $515.16 = total of $747.12
No update on the stand yet, and I think I will hold off on my next order (which should be a biggie) untill the stand is complete. I just got power back at my house so I haven't had a chance to do anything...
*** side not, as an impulse buy I picked up a 20L and a penguin 200, 30lbs of florabase, lol this will be my "daughters" tank. she will be breeding my assasins lol. (shes 6months old)... ***


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Purchase order 4;
Figured Id get my RO unit here so I can hook it up on a rainy day...
Spectrapure csp 25, plus some misc fittings $179
Total 747.12 + 179 = $926.12


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

If you haven't finished your stand already, I would highly recommend having your 40g's sitting on the frame (from the side view it looked like your tanks were a few inches off the front frame), or add some type of structural support where the front (or back can't tell from picture) will rest on the stand. I hope that makes sense.

Also, use wood glue, clamps, and a level while you are constructing your rack. 

IMO it would be cheaper to buy a window air condition unit for the room your rack will be set up in that way you can keep the room temperature consistent and not have too worry about chillers/fans/etc It would be cheaper in the long run too I think my window unit cost 80$ or something like that at wallmart and barley effects the electric bill. Depending on which room you are building it in it might be inconvenient to have one though.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

I was just about to order some versa-tops, But I noticed that for the 36x18s they have a note that says (requires center brace) and my 40B dont have braces... anyone use the versa tops on a 40B? or suggest something else for a glass top???


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

So, Its been a while but Ive made some progress...

I picked up 4 glass tops for the 40B.

Built the stand frame.

And put on the plywood shelvs onto the frame.

Id have to say, anyone planning to do something similar should just find a premade stand unless your highly motivated and have lots of woodworking stuff. Definetly the longest and hardest part of my project has been making the stand. 

I also picked up some light diffuser / egg crate to go in the bottom of the tanks because I want to do some big hardscapes. Which brings me to my next hurdle... I need rocks. I really really like the ohko (sp) stone and the lace rocks, but do we all really buy them online and pay that much for them? Most of the landscaping places here in CT are only selling cristmass trees this time of year and have no rocks. I can find slate around, but nothing like what I see in the nice looking scapes on here. Is there some hidden place that has rocks for dirt cheap or does everyone just bite the bullet and pay top dollar for rocks online? 

*** and this thread is ending up covering just about everything in my build so im thinking I should probably have it moved to journals or something... ***


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Pictures ? Excited to see how it turned out! And can't help you on the rocks as I've never used any myself.

Do you live near Amston, CT? That's really close to me haha!


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ya Im in Amston! I always see your in wili and I go there for all my shopping. My wife went to ECSU and I went to UCONN lol.

Ill work on some pics for everyone. I was trying to just get the stand to the point where it was usable so it looks kinda utility-ish atm and my wife just said she wants it all the way finnished before we move it in... so I have to get either some plywood or some pine 4x1s to block off the sides and make a front for it. might be another week or two, or three before its up to par. Maby Ill try to find some pics of the kind of rocks I like too, but I think everyone knows them by name.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I live actually across the street from the BJ's in Willimantic haha. Attending UConn at the moment for my MS. I might be getting a snail outbreak soon (trying my best to remove eggs), if I do could I stop by your place and buy like 2 assassins? I know you were selling them in bulk but I would need like 2 :X.

I know Liam is selling some mineral rocks now http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...-fs-mineral-rock-yup-not-montmorillonite.html Not sure if that's what you're looking for.

Also, if you ever finish up your shrimp rack I'd love to see it in person. If you don't mind a random college student coming for a look


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ya that would be awesome! I go to BJ every other week or so lol. I can definetly get your assasins, I just started shipping but I prefer hand to hand. And as soon as I get this rack up and running your more than welcome to stop by. My work is starting back up at the DEP fisheries office so Im going to be real buisy for a while but we can find some time. All I really need are these darn rocks and I can move forward!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Don't get lace rock, it raises pH and hardness, which is not good for shrimp.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

good to know thanks! How about all the popular ones like ryhu and ohko and all those nice looking ones with names I cant spell because there not the real names of rocks lol.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

metallicanick78 said:


> Ya that would be awesome! I go to BJ every other week or so lol. I can definetly get your assasins, I just started shipping but I prefer hand to hand. And as soon as I get this rack up and running your more than welcome to stop by. My work is starting back up at the DEP fisheries office so Im going to be real buisy for a while but we can find some time. All I really need are these darn rocks and I can move forward!


Well, since I have all eggs right now I'd expect a snail outbreak in like a few weeks haha. I'll shoot you a PM when that occurs to hire some assassins! Ideally, I'd want like 2 males or females for one tank so they won't breed. We could totally meet up at the BJ's, or the KFC, or anything haha!


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Some examples of rocks I found at various online sites, none of these are mine...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/44859-iwagumi-quadr-pede-ada-style.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/104754-zeldars-do-aqua-mini-m-iwagumi.html

http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php/33210-60cm-iwagumi-scape/page2

where do most people actually get these?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Have you checked around CT? I know there are a few construction places that carry tons of rocks. Perhaps give them a call and see if you can take a few back? You could also look for some rocks in the miles of woods around here. Those won't be the specific ones you're looking for but I'm pretty sure those would be inactive.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Check if there is a stone yard or masonry yard in your area. While you may not find the exact rocks you want there, they usually sell rocks/stones much more cheaply than anything you find online.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ill have to do some searching for stone yards around here, i think thats my best bet. If i wanted round river rocks, slate or sand stone then id be all set. I did alot of walking in the woods for work today and found tons of that stuff...


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Diwu - wheres a construction place youve seen? Icant fibd diddly online... found sone lacerock today at lfs but it was small pieces and nothing nice...


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

There is something at these locations "41.886400, -72.299566‎" using google maps. I remember seeing they had a bunch of sand, rocks, gravel. I don't remember the name directly but I've passed by it several times heading out to Boston.

Another option, is the woods near UConn. There are tons of rocks of various sizes in there.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

I finished building the guts of the stand, but for cristmass my wife had it abducted by her carpenter friend to trim it out in pine. (so it dosent look like 2x4s) I should get it back mid next week and I will finally get some pics up for you guys then. Ill just have to stain it and put a few coats of marine varnish on it.

Also, my wife decided that instead of putting this monstrosity in the living room, I get to take over the office as a fish room! So that is being re-arranged this weekend.

Lastly, Ive writen a list down several times of odds and ends I need to finish off this project but I keep loosing it. So I figured Id post it here. If anyone has a leed on any of these things on the cheap then let me know!

_1, Pre-filter sponges for my 2213s (x4) I think I just saw someone post the fluval edge ones and they seemed cheap and easy..._

2, Posible lilly pipe (flowing into tank) although im already concerned with the low amount of flow I will have and I dont know how that will effect it. (1-4) $30ish

_3, Rocks for iwigumi-esqe tank (I think I have a spot to collect these)_ and a second type of rock (undecided) for a second rock/manzy tank. $0

4, Manz wood, one thick and stumpy with root-ish qualities, something about 16"tall and < 17" wide front to back and as long as posible side to side. And one (or a group of) medium thickness branchy pieces for the rock/manz tank. $50-85 SnS or manzanita.com

5, _Osmocote gelcaps, enough to start 4 40bs and some extra for maintenance later on.$14isSnS_

6, _Chunk of UG for DSM carpet, probably will end up as carpet in 2 tanks but will only need enough to start one off the bat... $12SnS_

_7, metracide 14, I bought a few big spray bottles that I want to mix with my ro water and measure out how many pumps of the bottle to dose quick and easy._

8, Dry ferts, I think I want to start mixing my own ferts too to cut down on costs with lots of tanks, Ill also mix and use spray bottles for these. (NPK+CSM+B)-$20gla

_9, Python 50' water changer with sink adaptor to expidite water changes._

Im sure there is one or two more items I forgot but I will post them as I remember


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Can't help on much besides the osmocote capsults. Han has the cheapest on this forum I believe. You can check it out here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...assortment-plants-osmocote-plus-capsules.html

By the way, where are you getting the rocks? Need any help ? Finish that rack so I can come in person!


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks like hes got a good deal on my UG too, so Ill mentally cross that off, cant order the ug untill the tanks are set up, cant set up tanks without hardscape in place. Thanks again diwu13!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

No problem ! Good luck with tank setup. Let me know if you need help with the rock gathering!


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, I've recived a bunch of stuff in the mail and Im slowly crossing things off of that list a few posts up. And, as promised a long time ago..., I finally finished my stand and it is currently drying in the garage. hopefully I dont need another coat of poly because I would love to bring the stand in first thing in the mornning, but if it needs a quick sanding and another coat then it will have to wait.

This is the stand bare,










Here you can see how beefy it is, could hold twice the weight im putting on it easy.









This is it with just the stain,









And with the poly still wet,



























Let me know what you guys think, im hoping to have the tanks on it tomorrow and I will take more pictures soon!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

That rack is beautiful, looks like a nice piece of furniture, not an aquarium stand 

Is there enough room on the bottom shelf for a light and room for your arms to get into the tanks? Seems kinda short to me.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks!
Yeah I left room for working space, but I left only just enough because I dident want the top shelf tanks to be up super high. Only 40Bs on the bottom so they arnt that tall.


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

I just got my "mini shrimp rack" going!

Right now it holds three 5 gallons and one 2.5 gallon, but once I get the black tigers moved over this weekend, I can then move another 5 gallon. If I wanted, I can add a bottom shelf and put either 2 ten gallons or up to four more 5 gallons, but for now it's enough to just be able to have a multitude of species in enough water to be stable, until it's time to look at a larger setup.

it's in my kitchen, so a huge rack just wasn't going to fly.

I got this stand from Petco (runs like 63 bucks right now and it qualifies for free shipping) - it's all metal, it's super sturdy, looks nice, and fits four 5 gallons side by side with a bit of space in between if you put them sideways.

http://www.petco.com/product/109068...h_3-_-Petco Manhattan Metal Tank Stand-109068

I then bought a 1/4 inch piece of plywood for the top cut to fit perfectly and it's awesome. You can check it out at most Petco's - they have that style setup as a display in most of them. The bottom feet have screw in feet so you can make the stand level pretty easily too, which was a nice plus.

The other benefit is, when I *do* upgrade, I have a pretty stand that I could totally slap a large tan onto.

I can also get another piece of plywood cut to make a bottom shelf, though if i do that for tanks, I'll also put small bracing blocks underneath to support the weight of tanks and water more securely.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

If you needed a week to re-coat the poly this would be the week to do it. Such sweet looking weather this week, really nice out!


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

yeah, It was 50 yesterday for the first coat lol! Im supposed to be interviewing fishermen on the ice... we started like beginning of Nov. last year. Now we still have open water! The stand probably would have had to wait untill the spring if we had a year like last year.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I wasn't here last year. Tons of snow I heard though. Great for school cancellations !

Did you ever find the rocks? i was expecting a PM to help look haha.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Lol, yeah I picked up some in the woods the other day. I think they are a granet, good shapes. Ill post some picktures. If I was going to go out looking for rocks I would have pmed ya, but I just kinda stumbled on these. Ill need more and different kinds later so we can still go take a look.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Alrighty. Unfortunately grad school starts up again next Tuesday ._.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have the UG comming from tetranewb and osmocote + some stems from H4N. Cant wait to get em' started!

I moved the 10 gal to the top center of the stand, Ill take some pictures this weekend after I place the first 40 breeder on it also.


----------



## ftwchopper (Nov 12, 2011)

8 ten gallon tanks run in series with a small prefilter and powerhead...Sponge filter in each tank with no need for a sump,just plenty of floating plants...I only had to drill one tank(upper left corner)for a 1" standpipe.The other tanks are all siphon fed....80 gallons of water should be very stable and water changes a breeze.....


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice ftwchopper! Did you use wknracer's tank connection idea there?


----------



## ftwchopper (Nov 12, 2011)

No i didnt....This was my own design...Do you have a link to it??


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

He posted his tank shots in the other thread that you also posted in. But for his journal the link is here:http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/148380-haha-more-tanks-4-dirt-tanks.html

You two pretty much did the same exact thing with the connections between tanks. Never seen anyone else with it either.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Heres some update pics, the stand is in the "fish room" and I moved the 10gal up. its got pelia, java fern, and PFRs.








Heres the top row in place.








And after a few trys I came up with this for my hardscape in tank one.








Tell me what you think and how I can make it better!!!


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

No scape comments? never done this type before and I need to know how bad it is! lol

Also, got a nice package from H4N, along with a bunch of stems for another tank, I got all the osmocote gel caps that I will need. Ill be putting some laterite and the gel caps into the substrate (florabase) after I finish up with the hardscape. Hopefully Ill see my UG come in tomorrow and tank one will be ready for DSM! I have a glass top and my dual t5ho ready to go on as soon as the UG comes in... I have a handfull more of the same rocks that are all ready in the tank if you think I should swap out some. the whole setup looks smaller in the photos. those are 25-30lb rocks (ea) in a 3ft tank, lol.

---edit, also, thats only about half of the florabase in the tank atm. I got 2 bags to put in and I only put about 80% of the first bag in. I also got some bags of tahitian moon sand, but Im hoping for a UG carpet that will cover it all up, so I dont know if I should put that in or not...


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Also, anyone know how to get this thread moved to like tank journals / build threads? I dont know if everyone in shrimp/ inverts want to see this keep poping up, LOL. Although they are all going to be shrimp only tanks...


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

metallicanick78 said:


> Tell me what you think and how I can make it better!!!
> 
> No scape comments? never done this type before and I need to know how bad it is! lol


I think you should either add more substrate or bury the rocks more. It looks too artificial to me like that where you can see the bottom edges of the rocks.



metallicanick78 said:


> Also, got a nice package from H4N, along with a bunch of stems for another tank, I got all the osmocote gel caps that I will need. Ill be putting some laterite and the gel caps into the substrate (florabase) after I finish up with the hardscape. Hopefully Ill see my UG come in tomorrow and tank one will be ready for DSM! I have a glass top and my dual t5ho ready to go on as soon as the UG comes in... I have a handfull more of the same rocks that are all ready in the tank if you think I should swap out some. the whole setup looks smaller in the photos. those are 25-30lb rocks (ea) in a 3ft tank, lol.
> 
> ---edit, also, thats only about half of the florabase in the tank atm. I got 2 bags to put in and I only put about 80% of the first bag in. I also got some bags of tahitian moon sand, but Im hoping for a UG carpet that will cover it all up, so I dont know if I should put that in or not...


Nvm, just read you're planning on adding more substrate haha.



metallicanick78 said:


> Also, anyone know how to get this thread moved to like tank journals / build threads? I dont know if everyone in shrimp/ inverts want to see this keep poping up, LOL. Although they are all going to be shrimp only tanks...


You can PM any of the mods and ask them to move it over. They should do it pretty fast!


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

PMed a mod, well see if It moves to journal section! But I adjusted the hardscape a little and put the rest of the florabase and laterite in. Let me know what you guys think! Also, I do still have the tahitian moon sand, but what do you guys think of it if im going to try and have it all covered anyway? or is it easier to root plants in it?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

As soon as it moves I'll sub to this ! That looks much better! Not sure about the moon sand, have no experience with that


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

If you put tahitian moon sand on top of soil, it will sink to the bottom in a few weeks and you wont see it anymore


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I like the second scape better with the added soil! Looks very nice!


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

second one is better for sure. I like the look of hilly, uneven substrate, with small hills and pits and different levels. better than flat substrate.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

instead of a traditional iwagumi scape I was thinking the other night that there is a lot of floorspace in the back and right. maby a background of stems? or something else interesting... This will become a single spp. shrimp tank after the plants have grown out too, maby before this thread moves I could get some opinions on what shrimp? I know I want to get OEBTs, CRS, and im not sure on tanks #3 and #4...


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Since you're not using active substrate any of the neo species would be good choices. If you're looking for something pricey and awesome maybe orange neos or chocolates? Or you can always got painted fire yellows ?


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

interesting suggestion! I have PFRs but yellows are a posibility... I can use remineralized RO so I can get the PH down for other types too.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

RCS with OEBT will look great with the color contrast. Yellows with OEBT won't be as good as OEBT can throw out blondes every once in a while !


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Took mordalphus' words of wisdom. 



mordalphus said:


> If you put tahitian moon sand on top of soil, it will sink to the bottom in a few weeks and you wont see it anymore


I used a third bag of florabase that was going to go in tank #2 and saved the tahitian moon sand to go in that tank instead so I keep all the moon sand together.


It looks a little full atm, but it will settle im sure. I put the osmocote gel caps in and it all set to be planted for DSM. UG should be in before this next week is over!


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ive got about 2 days left untill UG gets here, any hardscape comments or suggestions? Ive got a few other rocks... these were just my favorites. If any changes are to be done to the hardscape Id like to do them before I start the DSM!


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

I had literally 3 blades of UG that dident even look good, but I couldent wait any longer lol! I put them in and started the DSM... I should be getting a 2x2 of UG by the end of the week so then Ill add that and hopefully that will be enough to make a dent in this huge tank. seems kindof a waste to run my 36"t5hos for 3 melted strands, but I had to!


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

OK, got a nice portion of UG from tetranewb! I planted it in the tank and have been misting it 2-3 times a day. It has been 3 days or so and while there has been no change, I felt that the 2x39w t5hos wernt enough light at least for the dry start. So I set a second fixture up.

What do you guys think of the light amount? would the UG do better with 2x39 or 4x39w t5ho for the dry start? Once all 4 tanks are set up I will have to take one fixture off, but untill then keep it there or what? Also, anyone know anything about what temps UG likes? I asumed at first it would like mid to high 70s but I saw online somewhere that it may like cooler temps. I just really want this UG to take hold and start growing! I dont mind waiting 6-8weeks if thats what it will take, but I dont want it to slowly die off lol.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Quick update. My favorite posts are timelines of plants growing in. so heres the first part of my UG DSM.

First week after planting.









Week 2









Week 3









Not near being filled in yet, but you can see the runners starting in week 2 and growing in in week 3. Im guessing another month at least before its looking good.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Tank 1 of 5 is still DSMing... But I just picked up so Mirical grow organic potting mix for the second 40b. Im wondering if I should cap it with the black flora-base like tank 1, or should I use my tahitian moon sand. Im thinking the sand will just fall through the mircle-grow and settle on the bottom but I guess it will do that with anything I cap with it... 
What do you guys think? this is going to be a driftwood tank with a stump or 2, kinda flat with lots of stems Im thinking.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Just a suggestion but you might want to strongly consider setting up atleast one of the tanks as a Taiwan Bee type of tank. Real low pH, real heavy filtration (you already have the canister filter and the sponge filter). I would personally recommend copying what Mordalphus does for his Taiwan Bee tanks. UGF pipe system hooked up to your Eheim and use a ton of activated (Aqua Soil or similar) soil.

You can keep most of the soft water shrimp using RO and other tricks but sooner or later I gaurantee you are going to want to fiddle with something like TB or pure line crystals and you will want them in the absolute most stable/high quality conditions due to the cost of the shrimp.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. If I do a tank with active soil, it will be number 4-5. I bough lots of flora-base and tms. when I run out I may try somehting like fluval or ada.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

After some more searching, it seems very common for people to cap mts with sands. so I think Ill make this my tms tank.


----------

